# Yaquina Head Lighthouse



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Yaquina Head Lighthouse near Newport Oregon


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great painting Oregon.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I LOVE THIS!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful! I love lighthouses. This one is well done.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful!
What size is it?

bye
Lucy


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Lucy said:


> Beautiful!
> What size is it?
> 
> bye
> Lucy


Sorry 14X20 Arches #140 rough


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## jeejee (Nov 24, 2015)

This is awesome.... I love the skies...


----------

